
Voters deliver a message for Germany’s Angela Merkel: No more migrants - ZoeZoeBee
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/voters-deliver-a-message-for-germanys-angela-merkel-no-more-migrants/2016/03/13/e0215ce0-e954-11e5-a9ce-681055c7a05f_story.html
======
nunobrito
As a non-German living/working in Germany (I'm EU citizen, can pick where to
work), let me tell you that Germans in general were very naive with this kind
of mass migration.

They really believed the narrative of a war torn nation that needs to help
kids and Syrian mothers to survive. What they were not counting is that
neighboring countries use "refugee" as a free ticket to economic advantage.

And so this was the problem. Official stats about who was really a refugee
were not transparent, it is difficult to believe in refugee claims when you
cross all countries south of Africa to only settle in Germany. Then came the
isolated rape cases that got hidden and grew into the horrible mass rapes in
public events, just for fun.

The news in Germany censor the public opinion. Migrants are attempted to be
hidden as much as possible from public sight. Yet there is fear. Go to any
swimming pool and you find warnings written in Arabic so that migrants do not
harass users. Parents get together in swimming pools to protect their kids
from harm. Despite my good quality spoken German, the fact that I look
Turkish/Arabic now marks me a potential aggressor and basically ruins the good
reputation that we have been building over decades as hard workers.

And around here we all question, why? Every migrant coming to Germany (like
myself) had to work hard and fit into a society with scarce help from
Government. Yet, we didn't complain because when you work hard you go far. Why
are illegal migrants breaking the law and permitted to behave in such animal
manner:
[http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7b4_1454075336](http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7b4_1454075336)

I'm in favor of helping war refugees, I'm not in favor of helping wise guys to
game the system with a "refugee" card. This is the reason why you see Merkel
isolated today.

~~~
jagermo
| The news in Germany censor the public opinion

Got any proof of that? Because I don't think so.

~~~
ZoeZoeBee
Censorship by "selective-reporting" is a growing issue in Germany.

Lying Press? Germans Lose Faith in the Fourth Estate. Most Germans Think The
Press is Lying to them About Migrants
[http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/most-germans-
thi...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/most-germans-think-the-
press-is-lying-to-them-about-refugees-a-1079049.html)

------
jagermo
Yeah, no, they didn't.

Yes, in three states, the AFD has gotten a lot of votes, but the majority is
still voting for the old" parties. Especially in Baden-Würtemberg, where the
green party has the majority vote, for the first time ever.

And, funnily enough, the state where the right-wing party AFD scored the best
is the state with one of the lowest quota for taking in asylum seekers, see
here:
[http://www.bamf.de/DE/Migration/AsylFluechtlinge/Asylverfahr...](http://www.bamf.de/DE/Migration/AsylFluechtlinge/Asylverfahren/Verteilung/verteilung-
node.html)

Yes, it is a signal to established parties. No, its not Nazi-Supporters
marching through the streets.

~~~
ZoeZoeBee
The party came second in two out of the three states having suffered strong
losses in Rhineland Palatinate (where the center-left Social Democratic Party
won) and Baden-Wurttemberg (where the Green party won) and only retaining its
lead in Saxony-Anhalt.

Why is it that whenever people have come to the conclusion that introducing
Millions of people incompatible with a Modern Society, to shore up
Demographics due to an aging population, who do not mesh well with their own
culture are immediately labeled Nazis? Sweden has been running this experiment
(Importing Migrants from the Middle East and North Africa to deal with their
low birthrate) for 20 years now and are feeling the strains without the
presumptive gains they hoped to achieve.

~~~
jagermo
Yes, let's ignore the fundamental law and the right to asylum - the most
logical solution - and cite the most far fetched reasons.

You are entiteld to apply for asylum. And until a judge (not some guy on the
internet) says no, you are allowed to stay in the country.

In the first step, your origin does not matter, just look at case of Andre
Sheperd
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/André_Shepherd](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/André_Shepherd)).

Sorry to burst your bubble, but the german law allows people to seek asylum.
That people who are denied are not getting deported, that is another matter.
However even here are a lot of restraints.

Please do not turn a complicated matter in a polemic "do this one thing to
solve all your problems" snakeoil thing.

And, to be fair, a lot of the problems with people failing to integrate into
society are because Germany ignored the immigrants in the 60s and 70s and
hoped that they will get away. Turns out that not "wasting" money on education
bites you in the long run.

~~~
ZoeZoeBee
Yes lets pretend that all of the migrants are refugees escaping from
persecution and not simply economic migrants...

Let's ignore the fact the Fundamental Law you speak of was written in 1993,
and the fact that you speak of today's migrants lack of assimilation on German
education from the 60's and 70's, praytell which side of Germany during that
period are you even talking about? Of course the Migrants during the time
period you speak of are nothing like the Migrants of
today...[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigration_to_Germany](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigration_to_Germany)

Not certain which thing you are referring to in terms of "snake oil" but the
active recruiting of migrants from the Middle East and North Africa by the low
birthrate nations of the EU is a real practice.

------
x5n1
We need to pretty much stop global immigration. There is no point in letting
people come into first world countries that don't have enough jobs for their
own citizens. With automation, immigration should become verboten.

~~~
imrehg
As a person living in my 3rd country for a longer time in my lifetime (Hungary
-> UK -> Taiwan), based on my experience so far this approach just piles up
the problems, and feels incredibly scary, cruel, shortsighted, and counter-
productive. So much of the current state of affairs is moving toward a Global
Community where for things to work optimally (from economic and human point of
view) borders are more of an impediment than help. What I see all points
towards mobility, remote work, reconfigurable economies, and a dynamic
structure. On the other hand, all I see being done is trying to freeze old
structures, like you can bring back yesterday's world. I don't have the
answers, what should be done, but I've never seen a solution that fought the
underlying patterns and trends, instead of taking advantage of them.

------
pvaldes
A decade of politicians happily spreading xenophobia has finally turned
against them. Do you remember the southern lazy people repeatedly tagged as
'pigs' and "partying everyday with our money?".

For an export-based economy, isolationism is an economic suicide. Germany
needs disperately more migrants, and to improve its foreign image, but it
would take a lot of time and courage to speak about such unpopular idea, so
probably extremist parties will gather the crop. They only need to shake a
little more the tree, promising to stop the disturbs, and bingo.

The only good option left to the moderate politicians to survive is probably
trying to minimize the impact of migrants on public opinion and gain some time
in the meanwhile. Creating a special tax for the war weapon manufacturers
could help to pay the housing expenses of this people (and will reduce the
delinquency associated to disperated migrants). After all, the war industry
created this mess and earned a lot of money distroying actively the homes and
lives of those people...

